
27TB of Digg Reader content available on request - dsr12
https://twitter.com/myoung/status/974740327058649088
======
ethana
Internet Archive is getting it. Yay!

~~~
toomuchtodo
Jason Scott has attempted to get in touch but has not heard back yet from
anyone at Digg.

